# NHK: 33mp 240fps 8K 1\



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 4, 2017)

```
<a href="http://image-sensors-world.blogspot.co.uk/2017/12/33-mpixel-240-fps-stacked-sensor.html">ISW</a> has uncovered a paper from NHK, Brookman, TSMC, and University of Tokyo for a “<a href="http://ieeexplore.ieee.org/document/8098612/">A 1.1- μm 33-Mpixel 240-fps 3-D-Stacked CMOS Image Sensor With Three-Stage Cyclic-Cyclic-SAR Analog-to-Digital Converters</a>”</p>
<p>Once you get through all the crazy technical stuff, it basically describes a 1″ 8K stacked video sensor with a slow motion function.</p>
<p>Is 4K already over? :)</p>



		<style type='text/css'>
			#gallery-1 {
				margin: auto;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-item {
				float: left;
				margin-top: 10px;
				text-align: center;
				width: 33%;
			}
			#gallery-1 img {
				border: 2px solid #cfcfcf;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-caption {
				margin-left: 0;
			}
			/* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */
		</style>
		<div id='gallery-1' class='gallery galleryid-32440 gallery-columns-3 gallery-size-thumbnail'><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/NHK-8K-240fps-1.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/NHK-8K-240fps-1-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/NHK-8K-240fps-1-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/NHK-8K-240fps-1-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/NHK-8K-240fps-2.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/NHK-8K-240fps-2-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/NHK-8K-240fps-2-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/NHK-8K-240fps-2-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/NHK-8K-240fps-3.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/NHK-8K-240fps-3-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/NHK-8K-240fps-3-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/NHK-8K-240fps-3-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" />
		</div>

<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## 9VIII (Dec 4, 2017)

*Re: NHK: 33mp 240fps 8K 1 inch Sensor*

For professional applications 4K should be done.
Anyone producing content (at least with a consumer audience) that doesn't look good in 8K is wasting their time (yes that applies to just about everyone in Hollywood except for Christopher Nolan right now).

8K is basically going to be what 35mm film was for movies from the 1950's through 1990's, if not longer than that.
The perceptual limitation of sharpness in average human vision is just above "8K" resolution (from an average screen size and average viewing distance, basically whatever people said was "ideal" for 1080p is actually ideal for 8K).

The problem with all the old marketing for 1080p is it was all calibrated according to the human limitation in perceiving "line pairs", otherwise known as the "one arc minute" spatial resolution limit, which is a real limit that you can test easily enough, but that limitation effectively _only_ applies to exact rows of exact line pairs.
In every day life almost nothing that we look at actually applies to that limitation.
Thus we have both limitations of "Visual Acuity" (line pairs), and the limitation of "Hyperacuity" that applies to lower density and less structured visual information.
http://www.michaelbach.de/ot/lum-hyperacuity/index.html

Hyperacuity is 5-10x more sensitive than the "one arc minute" limitation, thus, at the low end we need 5x more horizontal resolution than "Full HD" (1920x1080) to actually produce an image that looks as "sharp" as natural real life imagery.

The human eye is incredibly complex and testing it like a static camera lens does _not_ do your body justice.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 5, 2017)

*Re: NHK: 33mp 240fps 8K 1 inch Sensor*



Canon Rumors said:


> ```
> <a href="[url=http://image-sensors-world.blogspot.co.uk/2017/12/33-mpixel-240-fps-stacked-sensor.html]http://image-sensors-world.blogspot.co.uk/2017/12/33-mpixel-240-fps-stacked-sensor.html[/url]">ISW</a> has uncovered a paper from NHK, Brookman, TSMC, and University of Tokyo for a “<a href="[url=http://ieeexplore.ieee.org/document/8098612/]http://ieeexplore.ieee.org/document/8098612/[/url]">A 1.1- μm 33-Mpixel 240-fps 3-D-Stacked CMOS Image Sensor With Three-Stage Cyclic-Cyclic-SAR Analog-to-Digital Converters</a>”</p><p>Once you get through all the crazy technical stuff, it basically describes a 1″ 8K stacked video sensor with a slow motion function.</p><p>Is 4K already over? :) </p>      <style type='text/css'>         #gallery-4 {            margin: auto;         }         #gallery-4 .gallery-item {            float: left;            margin-top: 10px;            text-align: center;            width: 33%;         }         #gallery-4 img {            border: 2px solid #cfcfcf;         }         #gallery-4 .gallery-caption {            margin-left: 0;         }         /* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */      </style>      <div id='gallery-4' class='gallery galleryid-32440 gallery-columns-3 gallery-size-thumbnail'><dl class='gallery-item'>         <dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>            <a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/NHK-8K-240fps-1.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="[url=http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/NHK-8K-240fps-1-168x168.jpg]http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/NHK-8K-240fps-1-168x168.jpg[/url]" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="[url=http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/NHK-8K-240fps-1-168x168.jpg]http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/NHK-8K-240fps-1-168x168.jpg[/url] 168w, [url=http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/NHK-8K-240fps-1-144x144.jpg]http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/NHK-8K-240fps-1-144x144.jpg[/url] 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>         </dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>         <dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>            <a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/NHK-8K-240fps-2.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="[url=http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/NHK-8K-240fps-2-168x168.jpg]http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/NHK-8K-240fps-2-168x168.jpg[/url]" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="[url=http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/NHK-8K-240fps-2-168x168.jpg]http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/NHK-8K-240fps-2-168x168.jpg[/url] 168w, [url=http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/NHK-8K-240fps-2-144x144.jpg]http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/NHK-8K-240fps-2-144x144.jpg[/url] 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>         </dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>         <dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>            <a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/NHK-8K-240fps-3.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="[url=http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/NHK-8K-240fps-3-168x168.jpg]http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/NHK-8K-240fps-3-168x168.jpg[/url]" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="[url=http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/NHK-8K-240fps-3-168x168.jpg]http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/NHK-8K-240fps-3-168x168.jpg[/url] 168w, [url=http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/NHK-8K-240fps-3-144x144.jpg]http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/NHK-8K-240fps-3-144x144.jpg[/url] 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>         </dt></dl><br style="clear: both" />      </div><span id="pty_trigger"></span>
> ```



NHK Announced some times ago that they would skip over 4K and invest their effort toward 8K. All the camera makers are developing 8K to NHK specifications and hope to sell them in time for the 2018 Olympics. NHK has been doing 8K test broadcasts, but now, regular broadcasts are coming.

Meanwhile, back at the ranch, my new Amazon Fire TV box arrived today. It can do 4k, except I have limited bandwidth internet, and only do 720P or less.

https://www.broadbandtvnews.com/2017/10/18/nhk-to-launch-8k-channel-in-december-2018/


----------



## Diko (Dec 6, 2017)

Actually this cr news is half of the whole story. For anyone intersted here’s the whole 20 min. presentation. 

https://youtu.be/SOpKwy_S7YA


EDIT: wasn’t there a vidoe tag for embeded video?


----------

